# Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Februar 2015)

*Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

					Corsair hat die Auslieferungen der Hydro H100i GTX und der H80i GT an die Vertriebspartner zurückgerufen. Grund dafür sei die Möglichkeit, dass die Kühlflüssigkeit bei Temperaturen unter dem Gefrierpunkt geringfügig auslaufen kann. Endnutzer können die Kompakt-Wasserkühlungen auf Wunsch einsenden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*


----------



## SpatteL (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*



> Die Auslieferung überarbeiteter Modelle soll in etwa sechs Wochen, sprich im März, beginnen.


Dann schicken die die gleichen einfach noch mal raus, dann ist es draußen ja nicht mehr so kalt und es gibt keine Probleme mehr. 

MfG


----------



## crash0verwr1te (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

Und was ist mit der Corsair H110i GT?

Alternate verzögert die Auslieferung bei einer Freundin weil es hier wohl auch Probleme mit der Charge gibt.


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

Mich wundert das die extrem geimpften Kompaktwaküs Probleme mit dem Frostschutz haben.
Ist dort nicht ein Hauptbestandteil Glykol?


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*



crash0verwr1te schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Corsair H110i GT?
> 
> Alternate verzögert die Auslieferung bei einer Freundin weil es hier wohl auch Probleme mit der Charge gibt.



Dann gib ihr noch schnell den Tipp stattdessen zum Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set zu greifen. Kann gut sein, dass sie damit auf Dauer glücklicher wird.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

Wer kauft sich heute noch einen 240er Radiator?


----------



## claudius1988 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

Warum sollte er den eine 240er Kühlung  nehmen, für einen 280er Tower?


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich heute noch einen 240er Radiator?



In dem Fall (Corsair H110i GT vs. Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set, Alu- vs. Kupferradiator, geringer vs. hoher Lamellenabstand) wird bei reduzierten Lüfterdrehzahlen der Temperaturunterschied bei wenigen Grad liegen und sie hält sich die Option offen, für z.B. ca 50€ einen zweiten 240 mm Radiator inklusive Lüfter und Anschlüsse einzubinden. 

Weitere Alternative mit Triple-Radiator: Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set Triple

Vielleicht auch für dich interessant, da es ja mit der Swiftech 220X/240X nicht geklappt hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn jetzt die H220X bzw. die neue H240X nach Deutschland?
> Gibt es da schon Termine?


----------



## kingkoolkris (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

Ich hab die Pump/Kühl/AGB-Einheit von der Rajjntek Triton mit nen etwas überdimensionierten Alphacool Monsta 360 verbunden. Find so kombinierte Einheiten gut.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch für dich interessant, da es ja mit der Swiftech 220X/240X nicht geklappt hat.



Ich kauf mir einen 420er Radiator und gut,


----------



## Exception (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Mich wundert das die extrem geimpften Kompaktwaküs Probleme mit dem Frostschutz haben.
> Ist dort nicht ein Hauptbestandteil Glykol?


Ich vermute mal daß  es vielleicht eher Probleme mit undichten Anschlüssen gibt,  durch unterschiedliche Materialausdehnung (bzw. -schrumpfung) bei Kälte.
Die Menge an Glykol  sollte sich eigentlich auf das notwendige beschränken, sonst sinkt die Kühlleistung  stark.


----------



## Geicher (10. März 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich heute noch einen 240er Radiator?



Nicht alle Gehäuse haben Platz für größere Radiatoren z.B. HTPC's


----------



## Obiwan (27. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

Gibt es schon irgendeine Info, wann die wieder im Handel sein sollen, speziell die H110i GT? Die H100i GTX taucht ja in dem ein oder anderen Shop bereits wieder auf...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

Ich habe keine Informationen über den Neustart, aber zwei Monate wären eigentlich mehr als genug Zeit, um die zweite Charge nach Europa zu verschiffen. Rückschlüsse von einem aufs andere Modell sind aber schwierig. Die H100i GTX wird von Asetek gefertigt, die H110i GT von Cool-IT.
Zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit könnte ich einen Test anbieten.


----------



## Obiwan (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro H100i GTX & H80i GT: AiO-Waküs vorerst zurückgerufen*

Guter Test, danke.
In einigen Shops in Deutschland ist die H110i GT wieder verfügbar, und war teilweise auch schnell wieder vergriffen, aber das sollte sich in der nächsten 1-2 Wochen geben.


----------

